# viper 160 xvl



## cannibal (Oct 22, 2007)

i am installing a 160xvl in my sister inlaws 2004 ford focus.the manual is unclear about where the white/blue(-)remote start activation input wire goes,in the diagram it looks like it is tied into the program switch.any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Cannibal, 
Just wanted to make sure, you are good to go now on this right? Just didn't want to not reply to you. 
Let me know how the other one turns out on the S10...........


----------



## cannibal (Oct 22, 2007)

yesthose two are finished.thank you for all your help.now i'm installing one in my moms 2005 dodge caravan,and my brother wants one in his 1999 f 150,and he told me he bought one for his other step son,so i guess 'm putting in that one too,it's hyundai sonata,i was told it doesn't have anti theft so it shoul be easy.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yeah,
Hell i cant remember none of then lol. Carivan let me know what it says to do see if i remeber the short cut for yas!


----------



## cannibal (Oct 22, 2007)

it says it need two starting wires,one is grounded and requirs a 180 ohm resister so i will have to use a relay,the headlights are grounded and require a 2000 ohm resistor says to use a relay for this aswell but,my remote start can be swithced to ground side or power side.door locks have to cycle,i have a bypass for anti theft that does this and has the resistors built in,so i'm sure it will be fun times.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

LOL,
Yeah sounds like fun! Let me know if you have any questions is all.. Also so you know on the ohms resistors usually if your within a value of ten(one way or the other) then your good to go. And you can get those at radio shack(cheap).


----------

